# Preaching in Franklin Lakes, NJ this Lord's Day- Come visit!



## N. Eshelman (Nov 14, 2008)

Friends, 

I am preaching in the Heritage Reformed Church of Franklin Lakes, NJ this Lord's Day. 

I love preaching engagements very much. They are difficult as well. Please pray for my wife and the three children I will leave for three days. Pray for me for safe travels as well as unction and humility as I bring the Word of God to this flock. 

They recently had their pastor take another call and are hearing men from other NAPARC churches while they decide their next steps. I think this is a refreshing move and shows their (biblically) ecumenical spirit. 

And as always, come by and visit if you are in the area!


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 14, 2008)

Praying, brother  Unfortunately I don't think I will be passing through NJ at that time. The farthest I'll probably go in the next year is 30 minutes to Safeway...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 14, 2008)

Safe Travels!!!

Assume you are taking I-80 all the way across?

Try to stay awake!!!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 14, 2008)

God bless you travel and preaching, Nathan!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 14, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Safe Travels!!!
> 
> Assume you are taking I-80 all the way across?
> 
> Try to stay awake!!!



I usually take United into my engagements. That allows me to rest and prepare. I-80 is nice too though.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 14, 2008)

Well enjoy your flight then!!! 

But seriously I'll keep you and Franklin Lakes HRC's search in my prayers ...

Preach it Brother!!!


----------



## Herald (Nov 14, 2008)

You'll be preaching in a CRC enclave. That area of Bergen County has a strong Dutch influence. My father lives one town over from Franklin Lakes (Oakland).


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 14, 2008)

Herald said:


> You'll be preaching in a CRC enclave. That area of Bergen County has a strong Dutch influence. My father lives one town over from Franklin Lakes (Oakland).



This church is as Dutch as they come. It is a former Netherlands Reformed Congregation.


----------



## uberkermit (Nov 14, 2008)

Living in Grand Rapids should be enough to prepare you for the Dutch experience, Nate.


----------

